# wiring trolling motor without removing clips



## sawzall (May 27, 2012)

I saw walmart has the trolling motor plug kit. I want to move the battery to the front of my boat but do not want to remove the clips in case I want to sell the motor. It is a old minn kota 24 lb.

Can I make a converter plug that the clip can hook to or is there another way?

Thanks


----------



## malaki (May 27, 2012)

The clips are only a couple bucks and easy to replace. It would be much easyer to cut them off than rig up someting that could cause problems later.


----------



## sawzall (May 28, 2012)

Good point.

Thanks


----------



## sawzall (Apr 30, 2014)

I am gonna necro this thread and see if I get an answer.

I have a early 90s or so Minn Kota 12v 24lbs trolling motor model 35. I want to move the battery to the front of the boat it would be a run somewhere around 10 or 12 feet.

What gauge wire and what amp fuse?

Easier to get a plug kit and wire or just connect battery plugs on one end and use butt connectors or something to the trolling motor?

Thanks


----------



## 2sac (Apr 30, 2014)

https://www.minnkotamotors.com/General/What_gauge_wire_and_fuse_is_needed_for_my_motor_/

Looks like 50 amps and #8


----------



## typed by ben (Apr 30, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350757#p350757 said:


> sawzall » Today, 20:25[/url]"]I am gonna necro this thread and see if I get an answer.
> 
> I have a early 90s or so Minn Kota 12v 24lbs trolling motor model 35. I want to move the battery to the front of the boat it would be a run somewhere around 10 or 12 feet.
> 
> ...


id use a breaker personally, not a fuse


----------



## pletzy (Apr 30, 2014)

Im currently doing what you are trying to do. My battery is in the middle of my boat and my TM is a transom mount. I didnt cut the TM wire in case i want to hook it up to another boat. I used 8ga wire (6.5') to get to the battery. I used a 50amp breaker at the battery. I connected the TM fork connector to a SS bolt along with the lead from the battery, fastened with a wingnut. I dont have pics yet, but will post them in my build soon. I tested the connection and everything works great! The connection will be housed in a plastic gang box to keep out the elements


----------



## ol sarge (May 1, 2014)

I was skeptical about removing the factory ends of my 55lbs minn kota but I had to move the battery up front on my 14 ft tin to help with weight displacement. After looking around and finding the requirements for a 16 ft run (wanted extra lenght just in case) I took the motor over to the local marine guy and he hooked me up with the proper cable( i beleive it was either 6 or 8 gauge) the proper plugs and sodered everything together and it is not coming apart. He does the rigging for all of the new boats and did a great job and I have had no issues what so ever with this rig. I think it took him about 45 minutes and I payed 75 bucks which when you look at what that guage wire runs, plus the trolling motor plugs and battery connectors, I think I got a pretty good deal. Could I have done it myself? Sure, but when you are dealing with large gauge wire and an expensive tm, I felt better leaving it to the professional.


----------



## lovedr79 (May 1, 2014)

when i moved my battery i used a set of jumper cables. cut the ends off and replaced them with batter terminal ends and wired a deck mount outlet and plug for my TM


----------



## pletzy (May 1, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350775#p350775 said:


> pletzy » 30 Apr 2014, 22:43[/url]"]Im currently doing what you are trying to do. My battery is in the middle of my boat and my TM is a transom mount. I didnt cut the TM wire in case i want to hook it up to another boat. I used 8ga wire (6.5') to get to the battery. I used a 50amp breaker at the battery. I connected the TM fork connector to a SS bolt along with the lead from the battery, fastened with a wingnut. I dont have pics yet, but will post them in my build soon. I tested the connection and everything works great! The connection will be housed in a plastic gang box to keep out the elements



this is my connection at the back from the trolling motor cables (top) connected to my 8ga wire which runs to the battery. I have a circuit breaker attached at the battery on the hot wire. This will be housed in a plastic weatherproof box. I think I'm going to use the cutting board idea to mount the SS bolts to keep them from touching any metal. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dark3 (May 2, 2014)

I did this recently. So I had a about a 20' run (whole circuit) from transom mounted 30lb 30 Amp troller to the deep cycle in front of the front bench. I ran 6GA in a plastic split conduit through the ribs in the side from the deep battery to the starting battery box so that the box would protect the conections. I used a quick connector with 6GA butt connectors to connect the 6 to the quick connects 10ga, liquid tape, real tape, and hid tgem in that back box. [attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1399068620272.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1399068659910.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## pletzy (May 2, 2014)

Here's the finished product. Check out my build for a step-by-step.


----------

